# Wine 32 e 64 bits (resolvido)

## mfdzerohour

Boa noite, 

Estava encontrando muitos problemas com o sistema multilib 32 e 64 bits simultaneamente, porém resolvi colocar o sistema totalmente 64 ativando a opção não-multilib, porém tive um efeito colateral inesperado o wine ficou aceitando somente aplicativos 64 bits, existe alguma forma de deixar multilib somente o wine or teria que reverter para a opção multilib, se for este o caso terei que pensar pois quero utilizar o lazarus e pretendo desenvolver aplicações 64 e 32 bits e multi plataforma Windows/Linux, dese já agradeço.

Obrigado.

Marcelo Duarte

----------

## mfdzerohour

Boa tarde, não consegui outra forma  não ser re-instalar o sistema, daria para ficar com o sistema em 64 bits puro, o inconveniente é que as aplicações tem que ser 64 e não hibrido 32/64.

Mas valeu o aprendizado.

Obrigado.

Marcelo Duarte

----------

